# What's your most cherished and favorite childhood cartoon?



## Chary (Jul 23, 2018)

There's so many members of varying ages here, so we've all grown up in different parts of the world at different generations, but there's usually something that most people do as a child--and that's watching ridiculous amounts of TV. 

So that begs the question; which kids cartoon was, and still might be, your very favorite? From Looney Tunes, to He-Man, to Ducktales, to Rugrats, and Sesame Street, and thousands more--which one is the best? 

(I mean moreso as things meant for those at a younger age, but can be enjoyed by anyone. So, things like King of the Hill, Rick and Morty, etc, are excluded.)

If I had to give an answer, I'd probably give it up to Animaniacs. It had an awesome theme song, great humor, and it's virtually timeless. You can go back and watch every episode and still laugh to this day. Runners-up are definitely Rugrats or Batman TAS.

​


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

I think EEK! the Cat.
Then again, Mad Jack the Pirate was also good as is Iznogoud.
Courage the cowardly dog is one of the later ones that I like.
Hey Arnold, Ed Edd n Eddy, Angry Beavers are also a few good ones.

I stopped watching "cartoons" right around the early 00's ;/


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Duck Tales! WOOHOO!


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 24, 2018)

space rats bikers or something was really fun. The Mysterious Cities of Gold, inspector gadget, Space ghost and powerpuff girls


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jul 29, 2018)

Tom and jerry, powerpuff, courage the cowardly dog


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 30, 2018)

There are so many worth mentioning ...
Ducktales, Talespin, Darkwing Duck, Tiny Toons, Animaniacs, Pinky and the Brain, Inspector Gadget, Silverhawks, Garfield, Heathcliff, Batman TAS, Xmen, Dexters Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, ... there are others but it’s late


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2018)

Tom and Jerry
Loony Tunes
Ben 10


----------



## MurraySkull (Jul 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> There are so many worth mentioning ...
> Ducktales, Talespin, Darkwing Duck, Tiny Toons, Animaniacs, Pinky and the Brain, Inspector Gadget, Silverhawks, Garfield, Heathcliff, Batman TAS, Xmen, Dexters Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, ... there are others but it’s late


Don't forget Rescue Rangers and Gargoyles!


----------



## Xathya (Jul 30, 2018)

most be sonic hedgesogg as has the knuckle of heroic, justus and brian of smarts  teached the good lesons of life and thinks and also how to protecs in fites!


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 30, 2018)

MurraySkull said:


> Don't forget Rescue Rangers and Gargoyles!


My dude! Yes!!


----------



## Xathya (Jul 30, 2018)

MurraySkull said:


> Don't forget Rescue Rangers and Gargoyles!


no as i think, they must, forgots, and, giem sonic gime sonic


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2018)

my most favorite childhood cartoons are: rocko's modern life, The Ren & Stimpy Show, clone high. 
everything else is anime so i don't know if its count.
there are also many "cartoon network" cartoons i watched and very liked. cartoons like Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, Courage the Cowardly Dog. but those 3 cartoons that i mentioned first are my most favorite.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 2, 2018)

Sonic X
Chip & Dale: Rescue Rangers
Pokémon
Animaniacs
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Doraemon


----------



## Cyan (Aug 2, 2018)

80's (early to late 80's):
Chapi Chapo, stop motion made with dough
Emilie Jolie, they did a CG remake in in 2015
Yakari
Bouba
Tchaou and grodo
L'oiseau bleu
Donjon et dragon
Il etait une fois.... La vie


and too much to list all the 80's and 90's I watched  (cobra, master of universe, Ulysse, Jayce, cat's eyes, city hunter, candy candy, goldorak, dragon ball, ken, etc.)
counting only the small childhood (3 to 10 years old).

If I had to pick only one, then one of my favorite of all time is The mysterious Cities of gold. No age limit to (re)watch it.

More older (more my parent's generation, but I knew it in color !)
Le Manège enchanté, another stop motion, very old (60's)
I didn't see it a lot, so it's not a very cherished one.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 2, 2018)

I had the liberty of being born in the 90s so all my favorite cartoons/anime are a mix of the 80's - 00's plus some classics. I can't choose ONE though.

Here's my list:
Looney Tunes
Tom and Jerry (I hate Chuck Jones' artstyle)
Duck Dodgers
Scooby Doo (Loved the original and Scrappy Doo Series)
A Pup named Scooby Doo
Pokemon (I still remember the intros)
Digimon Adventure ("D..D.. Digimon")
Rugrats
Batman The Animated Series (Dark Deco Artstyle is SICK!)
Batman Beyond
Superman The Animated Series
Teen Titans (if I see another Go clip!!)
Tiny Toons
Animaniacs ("Helllooooo Nurse")
Dexter's Laboratory
Powerpuff Girls
Ed Edd n Eddy
Johnny Bravo
Courage The Cowardly Dog ("Return The Slab")
Cow and Chicken
Grim Adventures
Kids Next Door
Jetsons
Flintstones
Wacky Races
Yu-Gi-Oh (Gawd the money I spent)
Static Shock
Ronin Warriors
Saint Seiya
Dragon Ball (Z)
Samurai Jack
FLCL
Samurai Champloo
Trigun
Mobile Suit Gundam
Mobile Suit G Gundam (School of the Undefeated of the East!!!)
Gundam Wing
The Boondocks

Now you see why I can't choose just one.. EVERY ONE of these shows marks a time and memory that I cherish to this day. I'm a sucker for nostalgia. I was never a Disney kid... Cartoon Network, WB Kids and FOX Kids all Day!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2018)

I saw most of the Marvel cartoons of the 80s and 90s (also 60s spiderman was still on TV, I think just before Rawhide, so I also saw that), indeed it is the only reason I know anything of the characters (nobody I knew at any level of school in the UK read comics past the age of about 6, and even those were incredibly rare). Nothing I will go back for though. Batman TAS is something I can respect but no real desire to go back for. If I am allowed films then obviously it is going to be the Transformers film, saw a few of the TV shows but never took to them as well.

Trapdoor was awesome, still is actually.


Sharky and George


Earthworm Jim I imagine has not aged well (even my younger self found it a bit formulaic) but I will include it here, also the German intro. I am not sure what I want to think about pirates of dark water other than to say I would like to see the story finished. The Real Ghostbusters also wants to be here.

Far later I had a great fondness for Malo Korrigan. Starship Troopers animated was also something I really enjoyed, pity it was cancelled before it concluded. I used to get up really early to watch Medabots, shame they nerfed it for the second series. Insektors also gets to be thrown in here somewhere. Ulysses 31 used to be on really early and while I can't say I watched it a lot many of the themes kind of stuck with me. I imagine if I finished my list I would probably have enjoyed more cartoons originally made in the French language than Cyan which I find amusing.

Never really went in for turtles, he-man, thundercats or toy sellers not already mentioned. Going for the later US offerings then Dexter's Lab is good stuff and generally I consider Genndy Tartakovsky as one of the better cartoon makers to ever walk the earth. Pinky and the Brain also needs a nod and while it has its moments of brilliance the signal to noise to get them...

"younger age, but can be enjoyed by anyone" makes this a bit harder, mainly as we used to watch all sorts of things and outside of Heavy Metal (the more interesting side of anime had not yet made it to the UK) most animated things were for everybody. There was always some outright subversive/slipping it past the censors elements but South Park was really broke it out of that (though I imagine some will want to credit Beavis and Butt-head instead, never made as great an impact in the UK as few really had satellite/cable at the time, actually I don't know if cable was even installed by then). If I am including a couple of those then I will throw in Stressed Eric as many seem to have forgotten that which is a shame.

Beyond that there are many things I can remember well enough but have no great fondness for, or things I watched as I had siblings and knew something better would be on later and a fight over the channel would be more hassle than it was worth.

Seeing all this here though it turns out I really liked sci fi as a kid. Never really considered it before. Wonder if it resulted in me ending up the way I did or if that was determined earlier.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2018)

Ben 10, Rugrats, Curious George.. I know I watched more but god those were good days


----------



## hab (Aug 2, 2018)

Robotech Voltron Transformers G1 when Megaton was a Walther P38 handgun along with the fully working Soundwave  side note a must watch
* Akira (English Dubbed).*


----------



## seren3 (Aug 3, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 3, 2018)

My absolute favorite has to be Courage the Cowardly Dog, but I used to love Tom and Jerry before I had seen it all multiple times.
Also loved Oggy and the Cockroaches (basically a Tom and Jerry clone but a damn good one that I feel is more varied, and the characters are more interesting too)
Other than that, not much comes to mind that really stood out. I guess Pokemon when it first came out, before it got repetitive. Loved the Digimon anime for a while too, but it was ruined for me by the channel (cartoon network I believe) showing the same 1 or 2 seasons repeatedly for years before finally showing another season, at which point I had lost interest a bit. And then when they took another couple years to show the next season after that, I gave up.


----------



## Xandrid (Aug 3, 2018)

Too many


----------



## ploggy (Aug 3, 2018)

Jungle Burger!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 3, 2018)

Pinky and the Brain

Pinky: Gee, Brain. What are we going to do tonight? 
The Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky. Try to take over the world.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 3, 2018)

Arthur
Cyberchase
Fetch! With ruff ruffman
Sesame Street (still love that for it's mission)
Dragon Ball Z Kai (4kids where you at)
Beyblade
Jacob Two Two
Veggietales
Clifford
Dragon Tales

There are probably a lot more


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

Courage the Cowardly Dog. That is all.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 3, 2018)

A lot of you seem to be from the same, or closer to the same generation. I'm 46 so my list is going to be a bit different than what I've seen thus far. :

Super Friends
Spider-Man & His Amazing Friends
The Incredible Hulk
He-Man
Transformers
GI Joe
The Jetsons
Thundarr the Barbarian
The Schmoo
Captain Caveman
Dungeons and Dragons
The Flintstones
Scooby-Doo
Muppet Babies
The Smurfs


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog. That is all.


I never really liked that one. People used to rave about it but it did little and less for me. On paper it should have been something I could get along with as well but nope.

On a different note entirely


----------



## PvD79 (Aug 3, 2018)

Paw Paws
Monchhichis


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2018)

*Sitting alone waiting for Nickelodeon to release Kappa Mikey complete series collectors edition on dvd* 

*Waits for new series of Ed, Edd n' Eddy* 

*Expect new video game cartoons*


----------



## matias3ds (Aug 3, 2018)

he-man and She-ra


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I never really liked that one.


I wouldn't worry about that too much, it's definitely not the show for a lot of people.

Another one I forgot to mention was the grim adventures of billy and mandy. Sick show but in a good way.


----------



## PvD79 (Aug 3, 2018)

My serious list is the following

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (never seen any reruns)

Thundercats 

Batman the Animated Series

X-men


Lot of other great ones but those were the tops...


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 4, 2018)

Being a 2000’s kid, I loved (and from time to time, still love)
watching shows like Spongebob, Adventure Time, Fairly Odd Parents,  and other stuff airing at the time,but many times I would flip to Cartoon Network’s Boomerang channel and watch Dexter’s Laboratoy, Teen Titans, among many other older shows.


----------



## NostalgicPoet (Aug 5, 2018)

Avatar the Last Airbender was my favorite and it still holds up today.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 5, 2018)

This will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Durelle (Aug 16, 2018)

This topic is full of nostalgia oh dear.

Animaniacs , histeria, static shock were all stuff I watched on Saturday mornings.

It's hard to decide on a cartoon....

Maybe recess? Mysterious city of gold? TMNT , probably the original TMNT.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine's easy: Alfred J. Kwak. Most of you probably never heard of this. Not so much because it's old, but it was based on a children's musical by Herman Van Veen. Meaning: this was actually something recognizable. This is probably why I still think it stands among the best soundtracks. Not so much because it was better, but because it didn't had to be redubbed or subtitled for children(1). The intro theme for duck tales, for example, is...actually kind of lame when you hear it in Dutch. It's just that as a child, you can't really tell the difference.

Anyhow...Alfred J Kwak was really the one cartoon I really HAD to see (and felt really bad when I missed it). Other things like thundercats and duck tales got me hooked as well, but not to the same degree. Lost cities of gold and Once upon a time...life are also ones I remember liking really much, but not actually seeing.




(1): for those curious: in Belgium we only dub programs/movies for children that can't read yet. I remember at one point that one of the few television channels switched from a Dutch dubbed duck tales to an English subtitled one. While I know it was at an age I could barely read, I had no problems following along.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 20, 2018)

*The Samurai Pizza Cats!*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Every single DC animated series started in the 90's and running into the early 2000's. I am talking Superman, Batman, Justice League (Unlimited,) Teen Titans, Static Shock, and just so many of them. They were all just amazing and most likely why the same studio is being used to this very day to make the DC animated movies.


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 20, 2018)

He-man.

The billy-no-mates in my primary school liked Thundercats.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 4, 2018)

X-Men, Voltron, Voltes V, Cow and Chicken, and Scooby-Doo to name a few.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 4, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> He-man.
> 
> The billy-no-mates in my primary school liked Thundercats.


I never got into Thunder Cats either.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 4, 2018)

Pretty much anything that was on Saturday mornings 1972-1979 

Bugs / all classic Looney Tunes

Star Trek The Animated Series.

And of course ...


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

Thundercats!


----------

